# my best friend in the whole world



## ntchwaidumela

http://mycatwally.com/


----------



## jessamica8

What a beautiful tribute! I am so sorry for you loss; many of us have dealt with similar losses and it is very painful. You have to understand what it means to be an animal lover before you can understand the pain of this kind of loss. You were lucky to have Wally and he was lucky to have someone like you who loved him so much. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## spacemonkey

That is just an amazing tribute to Wally. So beautiful.


----------



## seashell

*Wally*

What a beautiful website you have created for Wally. He must have been such a special cat.
I'm glad you have you rother lovely kitties to keep you company.
best wishes

seashell


----------



## newcatowner7

That's so beautiful! I couldn't watch all of it, it was gonna make me cry. You'll see Wally again when you cross the Rainbow Bridge, he'll be waiting for you


----------



## MA

I'm deeply sorry for your the loss of your beloved cat.


----------



## Felix-Design

very touching , i loved the tribute you made, this site is touching and wonderfull.


----------



## Curlikat

I am truly sorry for your loss. I know what it's like to feel like there is a permanent hole in your heart. My condolences.


----------



## LoveMyKitties

I am so sorry that Wally is now only with you in spirit. What a lucky kitty to be so loved and to be remembered in such a beautiful way.

Have a wonderful time at the rainbow bridge Wally.


----------



## sweetmackenzie

* Your site for Wally is beautiful and I cried by the end of it and had to go pick up MacKenzie. I'm so sorry for your loss.*


----------



## myfamilia

I am deeply moved by wally's tribute. I cried the whole way through and am at a loss for words. 
This was my first visit to 'Over the Rainbow', but even with all the love I saw just now, the heartache is too much. My condolencses. I hope this new year will bring some peace to your broken heart.

In spirit, together, you and Wally will always be.


----------



## BabyKitty

I am new to this forum today....and I came across your beautiful web site to your cat. I was wondering who designed it? And if you did it was AMAZING! Im sorry for your loss.


----------



## HAILEY

THAT WAS AMAZING..BEAUTIFUL. I CRIED AS I READ YOUR TRIBUTE AS I FEEL THE SAME ABOUT MY ANGEL, "PRINCESS" ,THAT PASSED TODAY. AND YOUR WALLY LOOKS JUST LIKE MY SWEET "SPOOKY".


----------



## Jeanie

That was lovely, indeed. It is hard for us to accept, but these sweet little creatures, like one of the comets in your tribiute, are shining lights in our lives, here just long enough for us to learn to love intensely, and then they're gone. How I wish we could keep them forever. However, I feel certain that we will be reunited some day. I wish you peace of mind and many blessings.


----------



## myfamilia

It's been more than a year, I know, but I still think about this beautiful tribute so often I wanted to bring it back.


----------



## Heather102180

Very lovely and sad.


----------



## cat_fan

It's a very touching site.


----------

